# Bare Bone Fishing Raft- what else do i need?



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Definitely missing a large cooler full of beer. You'll need at least a 120 qt. and a couple of three cases topped off with ice.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*stripping baskets...*

One of the things I thought was ridiculous when I first saw them and now realize that they are almost mandatory are stripping baskets for catching your line when standing and fishing...It is amazing how many places your line will catch and hang on while you are trying to fish...

That and drink holders...

LR


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah stripping basket up front. It makes life much easier when you hook up. take a measurement of the interior to see what size cooler you can fit inside the boat. You don't have the room for a dry box with the poly...just dry bags under the poly deck. If you want to do muti day trips you may want to ditch the poly and get a dry box??? You can mount the swivel seat on top the dry box. Captain bay sling/boxes are cool too more storage.
Rod holders are sweet too. You can try to make your own?
GOOD LUCK STEVE
Oh Yeah drink holders!!!!!


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

*Captains*

Photos of your rigs would be greatly appreciated!

Definitely going to do a stripping basket. Phil at DRE laughed at me when I told him instead of spending 160 on one ill just attache a laundry basket... HA! 

Still deciding on how i want to do the rod holders- saw a guy with a 14 ft rmr and he had one big 4inch pvc hanging off the side. Seems like tangle city. But with the poly deck it makes it impossible to open and get under the deck with tubes ontop, which is how most are rigged.. any suggestions on that?

What captains slingbox are you talking about? on the sides in the bay where my legs are? How do you rig that?

Thanks for all the help already.... please keep them coming!

Stevo


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Things I have in my boat when rigged for fishing.

1. Rod holders keep rods from being broken. Rods need to be in you hand or put away. Rods left laying around the boat have short life spans. I use two sections of 1 1/2" x 10 ft PVC pipe strapped to the boat. There is a 3/4" wide slot cut the whole length. There is a 2" wide x 1" Tee slot cut at each end. Each pipe can hold two rods, one placed at each end. The rod slips into the slot and the reel foot slides down into the Tee locking it place.
2. Cooler, your choice
3. Dry box of some kind for easy access, I use a small Action Packer because it fits under the front seat.
4. Long handled net. Long handle lets you reach out over the oars or over the bow of the boat.
5. Bow rope and sturdy sand stake. Z-drag pulleys.
6. First aid kit with hook cutting pliers, patch kit, small tool kit, spare valve, spare oarlock. Things that are a inconvenience if you need them, but a day ruined if you don't have one with you in the boat.
7. Big Cargo bag. I have an 'Everything Bag' that fits the rear bay. All the loose stuff on a trip goes into the big mesh bag and I only have to cinch the top for it all to be secured for a flip. Also keeps all those loose things from tangling lines.
8. Stripping basket? I have one that straps around my waist, sometimes I use it but mostly not. I do make an effort to keep things stowed neat. It is amazing how many potential tangle points are on a typical backpack. 
9. I keep a small towel handy to wipe hands and spills, it also works to place over a rough object to create a smooth tangle free surface.
10. PFD with fishing pockets. Pockets big enough for fly boxes tippet spools and junk.
11. Captain's bag. some kind of easy access storage within reach of the rower. For sunglasses, sunscreen permit papers, maps, emergency whistle, wallets and other stuff you need quick access to. I use an ammo can bolted under my seat. Some use a zippered mesh bag that straps between rails. Think of it at a glove box for the raft.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Rod tubes, I rig them at the side of the frame just like a spare oar.


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

kengore said:


> Rod tubes, I rig them at the side of the frame just like a spare oar.


so are the slots on the top? or the side? Would love to see a pic! How to rig the tubes have had me stumped for a while now.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

You can get slings to hang ammo cans between the cross bars on either side of your legs in the captains footwell. 
ROCKET BOX SLING

Another option I use and really like is a captains bag. Same idea rigged on the cross bars. I really like mine for easy to get to stuff that is ok to get wet. 
CAPTAINS STOW BAG


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

The ends of the PVC pipe look like this...









The slot is on the top and runs the full length. I attach to the side of my boat in the same position as a spare oar. I cut double slits in the side of the pipe to accept cam straps. I placed the cam strap on the sides so the straps don't interfere with the access to the big slot on top. These are located to take advantage of the D-ring locations on my rubber.

To place a rod inside you hold it reel side up, parallel to the pipe. Let the rod fall into the slot and slide the handle around until the foot of the reel seat slips into the small Tee at the end. The weight of the reel causes it to flop to one side, locking it into the cut out. I add a small loop of bungee that can slide over the butt for extra security.

You can place or remove a rod with one hand.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Riverboatworks is fabricating two and three rod holders. They are off to the side out of harms way and don't interfere with gear. I know first hand the jig they use and cutting that conduit cleanly isn't as easy as one may think.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of the rod tubes that sit up ontop of the frame, I think they make it difficult to exit one side of the boat and just basically get in the way. I've always done something like Kengore suggested except I only cut my slot to where the first strap hits. I forgot to take a pic of my set up this morning but it sits between my spare oar and the frame...Also don't over look folding your rods in half and putting them in normal reel-on type rod holders, it takes just a second and saves a lot of clutter around the boat. When I'm fishing I usually have a nymph rig and either a streamer or dryfly rig set up (depending on what's happening). I'll have another spare or two broken down. So having storage for one full rod/fishermen is plenty... break the rest down, especially dry/streamer rods they're really easy to fold.

This is what I'd look into on your rig....

View attachment 9267


The red line would be my first choice on your boat as it appears that there is a gap between your rear frame (and casting braces) and your side rails....i.e. slide a tube into that gap from front to back. The little black lines indicate areas I would think about cutting slots in. to aid in stowing rods. I would think one on each side, one set up for use from the front and one from the back. Putting two rods in one tube (from opposite ends) is at best a tangle waiting to happen and at worst a broken tip). You could bend the far ends (opposite the user) to follow you frame if necessary.

The orange line is what kengore is talking about and what I use. The issue you'll have is length. It appears your frame is around 7' (assuming 8.5 or 9' oars). Your rod tubes will run about as long as your oars if not a little longer, so there will be some sticking out past the bends of your tubes.

stripping baskets in my opinion are a complete waste of money and space. Do you stand, facing and fishing in one direction all day? Or do you turn and fish river left, river right, back and forth moving as the rower puts you on water or the river changes? If you're right handed and fishing river left you will be missing your basket by 180 degrees... if your facing forward you'll either have to hold your whole rod and arm in front of you or strip forwards to get your shit in the basket... if your casting river right you may get proper use from your basket. Keep trying without baskets for a while, you'll learn (and teach your clients/buddies) proper line management. It's a good habit anyways.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Here is a pic from another thread showing, part of my rod holder set up, if that helps at all. My spare oars are not on in this pic, but essentially the handle lies even with the real and hangs below the rod tube.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I never take a sand stake (fish do not like vibration from hammering it in the ground), bow rope or Z drag kit unless on a white water river where need to self rescue is a possibility. Any rope is a fish hook magnet, avoid as much as possible and the same goes for mesh netting of any kind. 
I always carry a anchor for stopping to fish from boat and to keep the boat beached while wade fishing. Two small dry boxes to hold rain gear for everyone, one dry change of clothing for the occasional swimmer and extra warm gear if there is a risk of the weather turning bad on you is a great idea. I use Vittles vaults. They are cheap and there is nothing to snag your line on. A well stocked cooler and first aid kit. Long handle landing net ( rubber). Water, water and more water for drinking.TP can be very useful. Spare rod and reel in a rod case (just in case). life jackets for all. Hats, sunscreen, bug spray and etc. Home made rod holders and spare oar.
Unless doing an overnight that is my entire list of what's in my boat when on a day fishing trip.


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have 2 rod racks side to side on my raft. Usually have a spey rod in one, then two 9' or 9'6" rods in the other. Input em back to back, haven't had issues with tangling but I take my time putting them in so they're not just throw in. I've added an elbow and extension so no rod tips are exposed. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

I really do like the rod holders from Riverboatworks in Salida....the tubes themselves are no big deal, but they make their own hardware to attach the tubes to your frame....11/4 or 11/2 tubing......my raft stays up in the mountains at my inlaws on the trailer for the summer, though covered by a cheap auto cover.....I found it still gets really HOT under the cover and that with the rod tubes on the boat under the cover the tubes actually warp/melt almost and get distorted enough to be dysfunctional.....so I have to take the tubes off and put under the trailer when stored so they dont "distort"...I have re made rod tubes....I find they are easy to cut with a hand held jigsaw and a little sandpaper to smooth em....like the Riverboat works ones I like a long groove for easy rod entrance into the tube and a velcro strap in front of the reel to hold it in place....the back end is not cut out so the the butt end of the rod can fit under it and be velcroed in front......so I end up having a long groove in the tube, not just a little slot in the end...for easy access.......Riverboatworks also has short/butt end rod holders that swivel to hold a rod more upright .....check out their website......I have an NRS 11/4 frame and they make stuff for 11/2 frames like DRE and their own stuff also......again, I highly recommend their rod holders.....CTR


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Ditto on long handle rubber net.


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

If that is your idea of a Bare Bones fishing raft, I'd hate to ever row your "Full On" rig while you fish. Just for reference, with that much crap on your raft you are solidly missing out on some of the best sections at the best flows. Don't buy into what all the guides over at Minturn anglers have on their boats, they need to have all the goodies to look good in front of their clients. 

As for the rod tubes, I rig mine like a spare oar, outside the oar tower, hanging down from the frame, that way I get full access to compartments, ability to jump around on tubes if need be to land fish etc. Oh yeah, for a fishing rig, a soft day cooler is way more useful than slamming whatever the biggest yeti you can fit is. Think about how annoying it is to get up from your rowing seat every 10 minutes to pass out beers.

If you are a guide at Minturn, I take everything back, put all the heavy bling you can on there for tips sake(never want a client to think its the boats fault he isn't setting the hook)


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

NRS sells a cheap, workable stripping basket. I have made several of my own using a plastic dishpan with slots in it for a cam strap. If you put a dozen or so plastic "fingers" in the bottom, it works a lot better at keeping your line tangle free. I use weed whacker cord about 2-3" long. Melt the end and push em up thru the bottom with a dab of shoe goo.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are 2 web pages that might give you DYI ideas.

Rafts and rod tubes |

This had some good pics. I remember another website, Fly Fishing | Westfly. but did not find the pics, forum that I looked a a few months back.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

farmer said:


> If that is your idea of a Bare Bones fishing raft, I'd hate to ever row your "Full On" rig while you fish. Just for reference, with that much crap on your raft you are solidly missing out on some of the best sections at the best flows. Don't buy into what all the guides over at Minturn anglers have on their boats, they need to have all the goodies to look good in front of their clients.


I was gonna say the EXACT same thing! 

I prefer to have my raft as uncluttered and light as possible. I don't like hopping over all these rails to change positions, banging my shins an knees when getting in and out or moving seats, having my flyline hang up on every nut and item....My boat (when rigged for fishing/day trip) is light enough for two to pick up for a short distance and walk over the summertime shoals. 

Most the guys I fish with keep theirs simple too. We sit on tubes, squat down for big whitewater and have lots of room to stretch out.

Trailers complicate things where I'm from. I can access 10x's more runs than the trailer guys do simply because we cannot carry their heavy ass boats up and down the undeveloped accesses.


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

*Thanks everybody, you are awesome*

Im liking the hang-off-the-side rib tube selection. Has anyone had any trouble with catching/banging on walls/rocks/trees? and that kind of thing.

ELKHAVEN- thanks for the diagram (and all the pre-boat help). My raft is in Grand Junction at a buddy's place so I am not sure if there is actually space where pvc could fit underneath the frame like that. Another big thing is EASE OF PUTTING THEM AWAY- id prefer a tube where I can just set the rod in or slide it into a small section of fully wrapped. With just ends open it seems Id almost have to get out of the boat to slide them in. 




farmer said:


> If you are a guide at Minturn, I take everything back, put all the heavy bling you can on there for tips sake(never want a client to think its the boats fault he isn't setting the hook)


 
HA! I am not a guide for Minturn, just live down the street. So no worries there! It always the boat's fault.. either the boat or the shitty Scott and Sage rods....

My "Bare bone"-ness was coming from I had no idea on what accessories I would need to have. Dry bags and things like that. More so the placement of bags and stuff. 

At this point Im only running the Upper C, so not too worried about weight and stuf like that. Although Im sure Ill miss my little 2 man cata-toon from Creek Company when Im dropping in to the Lower Blue....







120lbs of love


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

If you knew anything about minturnanglers you would knw they blue collar, ghetto rolling bosses, learn about it, this thread is beat!

"Please help"


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

FishVailStevo said:


> Im liking the hang-off-the-side rib tube selection. Has anyone had any trouble with catching/banging on walls/rocks/trees? and that kind of thing.
> 
> ELKHAVEN- thanks for the diagram (and all the pre-boat help). My raft is in Grand Junction at a buddy's place so I am not sure if there is actually space where pvc could fit underneath the frame like that. Another big thing is EASE OF PUTTING THEM AWAY- id prefer a tube where I can just set the rod in or slide it into a small section of fully wrapped. With just ends open it seems Id almost have to get out of the boat to slide them in.


No, I've never had a problem with them hitting anything, there should still be rubber sticking out below them so you'll likely hit there. Could you hit one on a rock? Sure, but that's what the tube is for, protection. I use poly pipe vs pvc, it's a little more expensive but more flexible and easier to bend to your desires and it's bomb proof. You could drive over it with a truck and it won't break.

If you look at my boat, the rear angler can easily slide a rod in or out of the tube while seated. Same for the front with the rod tube on the other side. No need to get out. I don't have grooves at all, just slide in from one end.

If you want to go off the side with grooves you'll have to alter the way the tube attaches. I just wrap a strap around mine, but that would make the grove useless. I've thought of cutting two thin slits to run a strap through and leaving 2 or 3 or so feet of grove exposed but am happy with my system and don't really need to change it. You could think along those lines.

You definitely don't have a bare bones set up! but each to his own right. I agree with comments saying you don't need a huge cooler but have found that I use half of it for dry(ish) storage and half as a cooler by putting either a small hard cooler or a soft cooler inside. I put cold things in the little cooler and use the side space for rain coats, sweatshirts...really anything folks might want in a hurry and dry snacks.

I run a drybox under the rowers seat where I put all my stuff: Waders, my rain coat, patch kit, pump, single burner stove (with a couple cans of chilli, (especially spring and fall) extra dry gear for kids/slacker friends, rescue kit. I hang a throw bag off the crossbar in front of the drybox and next to the left tube. I have a drop bag upfront to store pfd's, net and any catchall that can get wet.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Some thoughts on boat rigging...

1. We all have different needs, so look for advice but figure out what works for you.

2. There are several valid philosophies for rigging. Fishing and boating takes a fair bit of gear, you get to choose whether it is stored on the boat or off the boat. In the bare bones approach most of the gear ends up laying around in vests, back packs and dry bags. On my boat I prefer all that clutter in one big dry box. 

3. I also find it easier to keep all the boat gear on the boat and much of the fishing gear there as well. Instead of 'packing the boat' for a trip the gear lives in the boat and it is always packed, ready to go. I have a winch and a trailer get this all this on and off the water.

3. A couple of years ago I wasn't paying attention and high centered on a small rock on an easy river. It was almost 7:00 PM and the boat traffic was thin, I was by myself. It took me almost 2 hours to get off that dam rock. If I had a rope, pulley and an anchor point with me I would have been off in less than 5 minutes. The rope and two pulleys now live on the boat as well as a big sand stake that could be used to set an anchor mid river. 

You can get pinned or stuck anywhere, so if you can't lift your fully loaded boat by yourself you are going to need some mechanical advantage.


----------



## cyclefish (Dec 12, 2014)

I was using 1-1/4 pvc on my drift boat & did the same on the (new this year raft). It's a pretty cheap tool & fix, so if this setup needs work...It's all fun.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Don't forget drain holes

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## cyclefish (Dec 12, 2014)

On the rod holders? No doubt, serious mosquito trap. Got them .


----------

